# New Era Intake



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We now stock the New Era Intakes for the 04 gto's!!! If you call them and they don't have any call me I stock them and sell them at the same price (199.95)!!!! Please pass the word to all of the other forums!!!
Steve A.
[email protected]
817.589.3316
Thanks for your support!! :cheers
BTW there will be one on display at our gtg tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

:willy: need pix there slic :willy: 


 :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Go to neweraperformanceparts.com they have pics installed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We finally got our other shipment of the New Era Intakes in! If anyone wants one let me know they are selling VERY quickly!! (199.95 ea) :cheers




























www.neweraperformanceparts.com​ arty:


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

any idea on when something will be ready for the 05's 

THanks


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I would assume that you could use this same CAI on your 05. The only thing that you would have to check is whether your 90mm throttle body opening is a different size then our 04's 75mm--I'm just not sure myself. I'm sure that someone on this site would know that answer.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The 05 intake is different, the sizes are different, and the New Era for the 04 GTO will NOT fit the 05, we tried and the sizes are different (throttle body and maf)..... :willy:


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> The 05 intake is different, the sizes are different, and the New Era for the 04 GTO will NOT fit the 05, we tried and the sizes are different (throttle body and maf)..... :willy:



DAMN!!!!! :willy: I am getting impatient for some mods that I probably won't be able afford yet anyway but can't wait to see whats coming down the line for the LS2


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Be patient, the New Era intake for the 05's should be out REALLY SOON!!! I'll let you know as soon as ours come in (we are supposed to be the first to get them :cool ), I'll keep you posted! :cheers


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Be patient, the New Era intake for the 05's should be out REALLY SOON!!! I'll let you know as soon as ours come in (we are supposed to be the first to get them :cool ), I'll keep you posted! :cheers



Please do! Thank you


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Is this thing CARB certified?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll find out!!
And the answer is........... NO! Damn Cali and their rules!!!!

Californias' emmisions :shutme


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I'll find out!!



NM...emailled them.

It's not.

Stupid California. 

Gravana it is.


----------

